

BufferBox now available in San Francisco - mmccauley
http://googlecommerce.blogspot.com/2013/09/bufferbox-now-available-in-san-francisco.html

======
voyou
Hmm... You know, they could pre-deliver popular items to local BufferBoxes.
And then, as they've got those items already in the space, they could let
people look at them to help them decide if they want to buy them right there.

~~~
roc
Except shipping packaging (even when pared down by Amazon) is rarely designed
to show off the object in question and such boxes (unless specifically
designed for certain objects) would have quite a bit of wasted space in the
storage units.

Further, you're basically operating a vending machine at that point, but with
limited inventory, space losses, undesirable packaging and an undesirable
location. (low foot traffic)

The obvious improvement is to just make a proper "redbox for things" vending
machine, designed around a few optimized packaging dimensions and start
leasing more-visible/accessible spaces to host it.

But what is that, if not just a (small) robotic convenience store? If you
could pull off such a machine, why not just build a larger version and
outright compete with 7-11?

~~~
joezydeco
The robotic 7-11 was how Redbox got started, if you recall:

[http://www.deseretnews.com/article/525037492/Redbox-
kiosks-c...](http://www.deseretnews.com/article/525037492/Redbox-kiosks-
close.html?pg=all)

 _" They also said that while the DVD rentals also did a brisk business, it
was rare to see anyone buying the other items"_

At least they pivoted successfully!

~~~
roc
Interesting; I didn't know that. (Or knew and forgot)

I guess that calls for a re-examination of what Amazon/Google's most
frequently ordered items even look like and whether there's much/any cross-
over between that and what people walk into a 7-11 to buy.

Though the picture immediately suggests that such a kiosk would _have_ to
support asynchronous browsing and order compilation. So that one is not stuck
behind a person trying to choose between two candy bars and then 3 bags of
snack mix and then... Luckily in 2013, most everyone has a reasonably powerful
and competent mobile device in their pocket.

------
jehna1
Similar service in Europe: SmartPost (Estonia & Finland)
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SmartPost](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SmartPost)

------
LandoCalrissian
This is a good idea if they have a ton of locations. I could also see a
product potential for home models, if that isn't a thing already.

The one aspect that I'm a not a huge fan of is that this ads a whole new layer
on top of the delivery process.

~~~
jcagalawan
It tends to add another week of package receipt delay in my experience. Maybe
the location I use is just crowded.

------
kalleboo
This is how the standard postal service works in Sweden (except you pick up
the package from an employee who checks ID instead of an unmanned box), and
why I always avoid sites that ship via FedEx/DHL/UPS. It just makes so much
more sense.

------
timr
Neat. I'd seen the one lurking in the back of Coffee Bar for a few months now,
and was wondering what it was about.

Interesting that Google has chosen not to brand the boxes, though -- they look
just like they did in YC!

------
sek
I have a DHL Post box around the corner, it transformed online retail for me.
I buy now almost everything except groceries online.

